# Lee Pro 1000



## KenMac (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone ever use these presses? If so, please comment on quality or quirks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll just say a very time consuming press that takes a degree of mechical skill to keep running. I gave mine to the kid that was cutting my grass. I haven't seen him since. I guess he thought I was messing with him. YMMV....:smt033


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

You hear that lee presses are 'finicky' - yet nobody ever says WHY or give proof. A lot of googling wont' help a lot either...

I got a loadmaster a couple of weeks ago and the quality of the press and bits are all very good. Customer service from the seller (titanreloading) and lee have been great.

So what's behind all the 'noise'?
The best I can figure is Lee is bought but a lot of first time loaders and anything new has a big learning curve. I doubt any of us put our first 10 shots in the X ring - we had to learn to shoot. Same for reloading - you have to learn each step in the process and then you add in essentially an ammo factory and folks are surprised when it's not as simple as using a toaster.

I would say if you are not somewhat mechanically inclined don't reload at all (you have to measure things to the tens or hundredths of a thousandths of an inch, you have to be meticulous in being clean and following a multi step process . It's not rocket science but if you can't change the brakes on your car (for lack of skill, tool, fear) then don't reload ammo.

The press comes partly assembled buy you have to finish it, tune it, adjust it and then keep an eye on it (maintenance). The better you do the first bits the better it all runs - duh! 

Knowledge is power! And the lee directions could be better - it's not that they're bad, but like many directions they're written by the engineers that designed it so they 'know' things that a newbie just doesn't. But there are MANY website and videos to help. They help a LOT in getting the concepts down.

How are you at troubleshooting? If something isn't working can you figure out why, or do you throw your hands up in frustration, call the plumber/electrician/car dealer ? You will have teething pains - new to reloading, new to a progressive press, a new press all combined will obviously lead to things not being as easy as making toast from bread.

I got the loadmaster because a local experienced loader told me for the few extra dollars (I paid $219 w/ carbide dies) were worth it for a better, more versatile (will do all pistol and rifle calibers). All told I've got about $350 invested (excluding brass/powder, etc).

Many will say "dillon" like many say "apple" - but like apple you pay for that 'quality' or 'service' - the square deal b will cost you about $500, the 550 a hundred more, give or take options and such. Is it less 'user interactive' - probably. Does it make better ammo? Make if faster? Cheaper? Not really. And you'll still have to assemble it, adjust it, keep an eye on it.


----------



## Blackrifle (Feb 4, 2012)

I have always had Lee Presses. I have a Loadmaster that I bought about 3 months agao. I had been loading with the Lee 4 station progressive. I liked the 4 station but I really like the Loadmaster and haven't had any trouble with it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Actually, the Dillon comes fully assembled and regulated. Also, Dillon's instructions are very complete and easy to understand.
That's what gets the price up to $200.00 more than the Lee.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Actually, the Dillon comes fully assembled and regulated. Also, Dillon's instructions are very complete and easy to understand.
> That's what gets the price up to $200.00 more than the Lee.


$300 more, at least. And you don't get certain features at that price (case feeder, bullet feeder), or any price (5th die station...)
I got a lee loadmaster and bullet feeder, some extra bits (scale, bullet puller, case tools, micro powder measure) and spend $350. The same thing in a Dillon 550 is nearly $600, and the strongmount is highly recomended so add that in there too... Yes, there are ways to lower that price...but if you're willing to consider 'less than dillon' why are you buying dillon in the first place?

My loadmaster, with carbide dies, primer (flip tray included) and case feeder, was $218. And it works just fine...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

True you will not find a lot wrote about Lee 1000 being a pain to keep operating right, but then again you don't see people writing about cars they send to the junk yard either. Here's a few problems that you run into with the Pro 1000.

1. Getting the seating and crimping set properly. It can get tricky unless you are willing to accecept a so-so fit.
2. Keep the primer arm real clean or you will start to have problems with flipped primers.
3. Don't pay any mind to that crushed case every now and then.
4. Keep a spare plastic gear on hand for when the turrent quits working.

Good luck and keep Loading....:smt033


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

My replies in blue


Baldy said:


> True you will not find a lot wrote about Lee 1000 being a pain to keep operating right, but then again you don't see people writing about cars they send to the junk yard either. Here's a few problems that you run into with the Pro 1000.
> 
> 1. Getting the seating and crimping set properly. It can get tricky unless you are willing to accecept a so-so fit.
> and that's not unique to Lee products. Most folks rave about their dies.
> ...


I've been told the loadmaster is a tad less finicky than the 1000...most parts are the same so not sure what the difference is.
I've loaded about 200 rounds - all test loads so no real mass production yet.
I'm learning - to reload and to use my press, and what quirks it has. So far my issues are beginner ones or not paying attention - the last case in the case feeder may come out on it side because when it drops it bounces ever so slightly and can fall over without a case on top to hold it still. I reload 9mm...if you're paying attention you turn the case tubes to keep the feed ramp full. Not a design flaw - an operator attention issue.

go here lee-loadmaster-video | lee reloader | and watch some vids.

I had a length issue on my finsihed cases...checking it out turns out the seating die lock not wasn't tight enough. My fault. Now it is very difficult to get a wrench in there - at least on one of the dies, whichever you put in last which for me was this one. But then I've read that on all presses you should put an index mark once all the dies are in so that if anything turns/loosens the mark will move. But the operator still has to watch that mark, huh?

I"ve seen, I think on RCBS, their die lock nuts have set screws on them. I like that idea. A dab of nail polish or white blue or silicone or rubber cement might hold them still also. But the operator still has to get them tight in the first place.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

RCBS dies are very good dies. 

It sounds to me like you really don't want to know what all the noise is you want to justify your Lee to everyone else. If thats the case so be it. Lee loaders are all adequate and you do make a good point. One does have to do up keep and test checks on any machine. To say if you aren't mechanically inclined don't load says all that needs to be said about a Lee. 

The powder drop system on a Lee is in my opinion terrible but passable. Meaning you can work with it if you have it. If you have tried a quality one you would replace the Lee or stay frustrated but have the extra 70 bucks. Lees dies are also adequate meaning they will make bullets and they will work for a considerable amount of time, they do need adjustments and do not stay true for many repititions. The ablility to make minor adjustments is much more difficult on Lees then RCBS or Reddings. To hold the adjustment consistantly is not as easy either. The Loaders themselves are pretty good. Dillion does make a more solid, smoother, more consistant loader. It cost more, and to me it is worth the money. A Hornaday Lock and Load progressive is also a much better quality piece of machinery. The stuff to add on is more costly, I am sure it is for a reason.

To me there is a giant difference between " it works just fine and is a good deal for the money" Lee
and 
"I set it and go for ever, it is a good deal at any price" Dillion, Hornaday, RCBS

Lees are good loaders and have made many many bullets and still do make many many bullets. Some folks have figured them out and make many shootable bullets with them. They own them and see no reason to get anything new. Good on them. Other brands are made not just to make bullets but to make great bullets, the same every time, good shooting and easy to use. Those loaders cost more. No one is saying Lees are finicky to justify the fact they paid more for what they own, they are saying it because compared to what they are accustomed to it is a fact. The majority of the noise I hear is Lee loaders trying to talk over the noise they don't want to admit. My friend makes and shoots a bunch of bullets on his Lee press. He is a good shooter and he presses alot of bullets. When I watch him load I am glad the Lee is his press and not mine. Not that it doesn't have similar end results, bullets that shoot in our weapons. I look for more from my press and from my bullets. Enjoy your new press and enjoy the end result shooting more bullets for the same money. Be safe, be happy with what you have. If just fine is good enough and 218 bucks is the seal the deal item be happy. Some aren't satisfied with just fine and spending more money to get it is ok by them. They aren't the one making the noise though.

RCG


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Everyone is different...
just got back from the range and talking with John (just a guy I met there). He's got a new SW MP in 5.56/223 and cost around $700. His buddy likes to shoot too, and buys all the end stuff. He spent over $1800 on his AR and then had it worked to make it better. Guess who's a better shooter? 

Sometime (most of the time) there is a direct correlation between what you spend and what you get. Sometimes not (harley davidsons vs honda, or mercedes vs subaru) - you get the prestige of 'owning the best' but rarely any real hard benefits.

I hear online how wonderful dillon is...then I talk to guys in person that reload and use various brands and don't hear that same thing...they all have issues and most issues are related to the user.

Like when I sold motorcycles - whatever superbike had the best numbers in the magazine tests would be the one everyone wanted - 10.1 sec in the qtr mile vs 10.3...like any real world person will ever be able to tell the difference or even come close to either figure themselves.

For twice the money that the lee costs I'd expect a lot from the other presses. Just as if I spent $3100 on a 1911 vs $1100 on one - it best do what it does a whole lot better, faster, easier.

I've got a load worked up to start and mass produce. I'll have a much better feel for reloading in general and how my lee handles production. I would expect if it's capable of 400 rnds an hour it shouldn't need any 'attention' for at least a couple of hours of use...seems to me to be a realistic expectation. I won't get to 400/hour, but I'm planning to load 250 rounds. I'll be timing myself, just as a reference.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

You are so right everyone is different. Some people ask for feedback get it and dispute it. Others take it for what it is and say interesting perspective I did not ever look at it like that. You need to understand peoples motivations to understand their differences.

When you say for twice the money "it" better bea whole lot better faster smoother ......but you do not qualify what it is. Everyone is different. Some people can't notice the difference in a 3100 dollar 1911 and a 100 dollar 1911. Just because you can doesn't mean you are the greatest shot in the world. I bought a chair, I had it made it is made from very good leather, it reclines only to the point I asked it to recline to. It cost me as much as 3 normal leather reciners, which are more then cloth recliners which are more then folding chairs that you can tip back if you want to. Most people would not notice the limited recline nor the type of leather I used. I however smile evrytime I sit in my chair and everytime I wake up without a neck ache or all sweaty I appreciate the extra money I spent. If "it" was just to sit and lean back then a folding chair with the ablity to rock back then the extra $$$$$$ I spent on my chair would not be worth it at all. Price doesn't mean I have "it", but sometimes "it" does cost money. My it just happens to be different then others it......which brings us full circle, Everyone is different. Load up those 250 per hour, what is your recipe for the production load you are planning. what is your powder, what primer, what type of projectile and what weight? What OAL do you hope to accomplish? Enjoy your new hobby, be safe,I try to embrace peoples differences not resent them.

RCG


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

The OP asked about lee pro 1000. Good, bad or quirks.
He did not ask about Dillon. He didn't ask if there was a better press, or about any other presses at all.
I see this often and on many forums (not just firearms ones) but everytime a thread is started about Lee dillon folks have to chime in and badmouth lee - 'you need to be a mechanic to run it' 'i hope you like flattened primers' and such like. I've never seen any other brand's users do this - once i recall someone talking about a hornady press.
So I've concluded there's something about dillon owners that makes them vocal about dillon (probably because they're good presses) but why they constantly have to bad mouth the competition's equipment I don't understand.

And it's never " i had a lee and XXXX YYYY was my experience" and either leave it at that, or say "I then got brand D and no longer had those issues".

I've loaded about 200 or so rounds so far on once fired brass, winchester small pistol primer. I used speer 125LRN and 115 Remington JHP and Berry's 124Plated RN, all with W231. 
I've learned a lot - a lot of what I've learned is much of what I hear about lee presses is BS - or perhaps I got a 'good one', I don't know/can't say. I am mechanically inclined...if that matters.
I've learned about many 'quirks' - for example, if you stop with the ram all the way up the powder feed won't feed powder....so I just don't stop there anymore (probably shouldn't anyway).
I'm getting dead on powder throws - now that the powder has settled/compressed in the hopper. I've not changed powders yet - I expect it to be a PITA to be honest...but we'll see. Any progressive is an assembly line and they work best when set up and run and run...making changes just slows the whole process down terribly.

I'm after a 1.06 OAL - short, but the FN bullets hold their diam a long way out and the XD is like a CZ in that the leade is short.

My next try will be with Titegroup. Yes, an 'advanced user' powder. I promise not to shoot my eye out. LOL
I've managed to be a first time reloader, with no in-person help, to make a progressive press make ammo...no duds, no overpressure. So many experienced advisors say to get a single stage press and start that way until 'you understand the process'....really? The process is pretty damned simple and straight forward...not as difficult as the steps to driving a car or programming a VCR or working with an obstinate computer. The potential issues with screwing it up is bigger though.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Enjoy your Lee sir, just be careful.:smt033


----------



## KenMac (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments and experiences. I will make it work for me.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Pro 1000--Don't do it. The primer system is primitive at best, and only likes one brand. Your job? Figure out which brand. The rest will not feed,wind up under the press in a small cavity, or stuck in the primer dish. The powder system is primitive. It uses bushings. So, you use a chart to figure out which bushing gets you close to your desired load, empty the dispenser, lift it, install the bushing, replace it, refill it, and throw a load. It's not close. So you empty the dispenser, lift it off, change the bushing, put it back on, refill it and throw another load. Closer, but not there yet. So...you get the idea.

A buddy bought two of them. Both were out of time from the factory. We had to figure out how to retime them with noinstruction. Once we had them in time, the damned thing would throw 3-4 bad rounds per 100.That could be a loaded round with no primer or a primed round with no powder. There was absolutely no rhyme nor reason to it/ By the time he sold them and bought a Dillon, it was still doing it.

It is a true piece of shinola. You can get into a new Dillon 550 for about $330 as opposed to $110 for the Lee. Do that. It will last longer, you won't need a night course to learn how to keep itrunning, and it's quick.

Dan


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

HK Dan said:


> Pro 1000--Don't do it. The primer system is primitive at best, and only likes one brand. Your job? Figure out which brand.


I use winchester small pistol - not a single issue after ~300 rounds.



> The powder system is primitive. It uses bushings. So, you use a chart to figure out which bushing gets you close to your desired load, empty the dispenser, lift it, install the bushing, replace it, refill it, and throw a load. It's not close. So you empty the dispenser, lift it off, change the bushing, put it back on, refill it and throw another load. Closer, but not there yet. So...you get the idea.


Get the adjustable powder charge bar- infinitely adjustable. Auto-Disk Adjustable Powder Charge Bar and accurate.



> You can get into a new Dillon 550 for about $330 as opposed to $110 for the Lee. Do that. It will last longer, you won't need a night course to learn how to keep itrunning, and it's quick.


A complete setup of from nothing for lee (with a loadmaster, a few bucks more than 1000 but worth it) is $350ish. A dillon will set you back $600 to $800. And I've now talked two 2 dillon owners in person...they're not perfect either.


----------



## bcool831 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ive had my Pro 1000 for a week or so now. I have loaded 150 rounds and NOW am having trouble with the automatic primer feeder. I am using Winchester. The next primer in line keeps getting tipped up on its edge. Very frustrating. Ive tried to cleen the ramp etc and still having problems with it. 
Whats the best way to keep the auto primer feeder working? Can I replace it with another brand? Thanks


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

I got about 400 through mine before any issues then I had one tip or something upon my filling the tray again. A clean out got it all working again. I've read that you can polish the feed ramp with graphite (pencil lead) and that helps. Also, check the end bit for flash or powder or dirt causing it to stick where it pushes on the primer itself.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I should get one of them Lee's they sound easy to use and trouble free.

RCG


----------



## bcool831 (Mar 20, 2012)

prof_fate said:


> I got about 400 through mine before any issues then I had one tip or something upon my filling the tray again. A clean out got it all working again. I've read that you can polish the feed ramp with graphite (pencil lead) and that helps. Also, check the end bit for flash or powder or dirt causing it to stick where it pushes on the primer itself.


whats the best way to clean the auto primer tube? Does it have to be diassembled? Thanks


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

pull the shell plate and the primer tube lifts off. you can try and blow it clean or you can dissasemble it (there is a screw on the bottom then it 'snaps' apart)


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I own the turret,pro, and now a LM. Each one was a learning curve. I think to say any press works perfect right out of the box is a bit of a stretch, but I can be wrong. I've only been loading a couple years. I'll admit that the LM was a pain to get working but with the video's and others help it's cranking out good noise makers now!

I think it was a gutsy move going right to the LM Prof fate. Big learning curve there from non loader to LM success.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

I've had the odd issue - had a primer get sideways or stacked when I refilled the tray. Having to take everything apart to clean it out isn't fun, but it's not the end of the world.

So far I don't believe the rounds per hour i've read about...maybe i'll get onto a rhythim at some point, but having to refill the bullets every 30 (they have a 4 tube thing like for cases that I'll be getting) and cases/primers every 100 rounds you have to stop and refill every thing every 10 minutes it seems.


----------

